# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Du ngoạn Hạ Long trên du thuyền 5 sao starlight chỉ với 5000VNĐ

## quynhle

Nhân dịp kỉ niệm 5 năm thành lập công ty Cổ phần Những Cánh Buồm Phương Đông (Oriental Sails) và chào đón hè 2014, chúng tôi trân trọng gửi tới quý khách hàng chương trình vô cùng đặc biệt:
Cơ hội sở hữu chuyến du ngoạn trên du thuyền Starlight 5* 2 ngày 1 đêm với giá 5.000đ

Du thuyền starlight là sản phẩm mới nhất trong chuỗi sản phẩm của công ty Orientals sails. Bắt đầu hạ thủy từ tháng 7 năm 2013, đến nay công ty đã đón 5.000 lượt khách nước ngoài và việt nam.

Chương trình kéo dài từ 1/6/2014 đến 30/9/2014
Có tời 16 chuyến du lịch sẽ được trao cho 16 người may mắn trong suốt 4 tháng hè. Đây là cơ hội có một không hai để trải nghiệm dịch vụ cao cấp và cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp của vịnh hạ long. Hãy thử vận may của mình với chúng tôi để có một chuyến du lịch hè đáng nhớ

Thể lệ cuộc thi:
* Phiếu được bốc thăm phải là những phiếu đăng kí điền thông tin trên website chính thức của chương trình hoặc gọi điện cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin như yêu cầu
* Chúng tôi sẽ tổ chức bốc thăm vào sáng thứ 2 hàng tuần. Lễ trao giải được diễn ra vào ngày thứ 7 của tuần đó với sự tham gia của rất nhiều người nổi tiếng và đại diện của công ty Oriental Sails.
* Đặc biệt, các phiếu đã bốc thăm nhưng chưa đạt giải mỗi tuần sẽ được giữ lại và tiếp tục sử dụng bốc thăm cho các tuần tiếp theo. Như vậy, quý khách liên tục có cơ hội trúng thưởng đến tận khi thời hạn trương trình kết thúc.
* Ngoài ra, nếu quý khách đã tham gia chương trình bốc thăm nhưng chưa đạt giải, khi muốn đặt tour ngủ đêm trên vịnh Hạ Long với các du thuyền của công ty Oriental Sails sẽ được nhận những chương trình giảm giá hấp dẫn khác
Link đăng kí thăm dự chương trình tại http://starlightcruises.vn/trang-chu...i-he-2014.aspx

----------

